# Having errors Re-adding a Deleted Port



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

First, I would like to thank you for your help.
It amazes me how fast and courteous the FreeBSD community is.

I need to download and run PHP53 on my local LAN (not public).
It is no longer in the ports.

I followed the instructions from here

I have tried the following

```
svn cp 'svn+ssh://repo.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53@384184' php53
```

I receive the following error:

```
svn: E170013: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'svn+ssh://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53'
svn: E210002: To better debug SSH connection problems, remove the -q option from 'ssh' in the [tunnels] section of your Subversion configuration file.
svn: E210002: Network connection closed unexpectedly
```

I haven't figured out how to remove the -q option in order to see the exact error.
Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 13, 2016)

euphrus said:


> svn cp 'svn+ssh://repo.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53@384184' php53


Use https://svn.freebsd.org instead of svn+ssh://repo.freebsd.org. 

svn+ssh://repo.freebsd.org is for port committers only AFAICT.

I tried building lang/php53, but it fails to build. Just as a heads up.

```
/!\ php53-5.3.29_5: Makefile warnings, please consider fixing /!\

USE_AUTOTOOLS is deprecated, please use USES=autoreconf and GNU_CONFIGURE=yes
It looks like the libpcre.so:/usr/ports/devel/pcre depends line has an absolute port origin, make sure to remove ${PORTSDIR}/ from it.

/!\ php53-5.3.29_5: Makefile errors /!\

LATEST_LINK is unsupported, please use PKGBASE

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php53
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php53
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2016)

Try `svn cp 'https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53@{2015-04-17}' php53`

https://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsSubversionPrimer#Anonymous_Checkout


----------



## kpa (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah, svn+ssh:// access method requires SSH authentication to the server which you don't have unless you have committer rights.


----------



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

```
#:/usr/ports/lang # svn cp 'https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53/@384184' php53
svn: E155007: '/usr/ports/lang' is not a working copy
#:/usr/ports/lang #
```


----------



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

cpm said:


> Try `svn cp 'https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53@{2015-04-17}' php53`
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsSubversionPrimer#Anonymous_Checkout




I'm a little confused - do I need to do everything from the top or just a certain part?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2016)

First, you need to check out the FreeBSD repo to avoid this error

```
svn: E155007: '/usr/ports/lang' is not a working copy
```


----------



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

cpm said:


> First, you need to check out the FreeBSD repo to avoid this error
> 
> ```
> svn: E155007: '/usr/ports/lang' is not a working copy
> ...




```
#:/usr/ports # ls
.arcconfig  Tools  distfiles  mail  shells
.gitattributes  UIDs  dns  math  sysutils
.gitignore  UPDATING  editors  misc  textproc
.portsnap.INDEX accessibility  emulators  multimedia  ukrainian
CHANGES  arabic  finance  net  vietnamese
CONTRIBUTING.md archivers  french  net-im  www
COPYRIGHT  astro  ftp  net-mgmt  x11
GIDs  audio  games  net-p2p  x11-clocks
INDEX-10  benchmarks  german  news  x11-drivers
INDEX-9  biology  graphics  palm  x11-fm
Keywords  cad  hebrew  polish  x11-fonts
LEGAL  chinese  hungarian  ports-mgmt  x11-servers
MOVED  comms  irc  portuguese  x11-themes
Makefile  converters  japanese  print  x11-toolkits
Mk  databases  java  russian  x11-wm
README  deskutils  korean  science
Templates  devel  lang  security
#:/usr/ports #
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2016)

Please, do the following:

```
% svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports
% cd /usr/ports
% svn cp 'https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/php53@{2015-04-17}' php53
```


----------



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!

I love this community - Great manual - great support.

...on to installing - hope it goes well


----------



## euphrus (Jun 13, 2016)

...trying to understand exactly what I did:

the `svn co` checks out a svn repo to the location specified
then I change to the directory I want to copy to and issue the `svn cp` followed by the directory I want it to copy to  (like regular cp).

Is that correct?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2016)

euphrus said:


> ...trying to understand exactly what I did:
> 
> the `svn co` checks out a svn repo to the location specified
> then I change to the directory I want to copy to and issue the `svn cp` followed by the directory I want it to copy to  (like regular cp).
> ...



Yes, it is correct.

Read the SVN Command Reference for further details.


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2016)

Note that with SVN you're not checking out the full repo but a "working copy" of it that needs access to the central repository for some operations. This is totally opposite to GIT if you happen to be used to it, in GIT a clone of a repository is the complete repository that is standalone and does not need anything from the repo it was cloned from.


----------

